# Default IP on a 2wire Router



## l0s71

What is the default ip for a 2wire router? My friend has one and I cant find it on the net.
he has a 2wire 1000hw


----------



## Memnoch322

I think it is 192.168.1.1... I think


----------



## l0s71

its not, thats for linksys.


----------



## Memnoch322

I know and I think it is also for the 2wire. I think it also depends if it is the new version of the 2wire modem/router or an older one. Try 172.16.1.1 or 172.16.0.1 too


----------



## TerryNet

Does your friend have a computer communicating with it? If so, ask him to do an ipconfig /all and look for the Gateway IP address (giving you the current IP). Then ask him to reset it to factory default settings, and again ipconfig /all to find the default LAN IP (the Gateway IP after the factory reset).


----------



## extrados

Defaults may vary by ISP, but the IP address settings based on firmware version are:

3.5.x and prior (I think Bellsouth models may have used 192.168.x.x version of this):
- 172.16.0.1 IP Address
- 255.255.0.0 Subnet Mask
- 172.16.1.33-254 DHCP Range

3.7.x and newer:
- 192.168.1.254 IP Address
- 255.255.255.0 Subnet Mask
- 192.168.1.64-253 DHCP Range

I know for example that Qwest uses different settings on their 2700's:
- 192.168.0.1 IP Address
- 255.255.255.0 Subnet Mask
- 192.168.0.64-254 DHCP Range

Anything within the subnet that is not part of the DHCP range is available for statically-assigned computers, to avoid possible IP conflicts. The HomePortals identify computers based on MAC address, so they will tend to keep pulling the same IP address.

Also, in general, TerryNet's solution works beautifully. If DHCP on the unit has been disabled, I've also had some luck with doing arp -a from the command line after rebooting the computer and router to get the IP address it is using. It's a little faster and easier than installing Ethereal/WireShark, if not as reliable...

Hope this helps,
extrados


----------



## skinnywhiteboy

This this link. If he has a 100 series, the documentation is at the bottom of the page:

http://www.2wire.com/?p=266


----------

